
GreenPixel: Netflix for Your Graphic Design - michael_gpixel
https://www.facebook.com/GreenPixelApp/
======
michael_gpixel
Imagine streaming graphic design options that match your daily requests as you
do Netflix. GreenPixel App offers just that - unlimited designs with unlimited
revisions prepared by pro designers, all under one subscription.

Starting at $199/m for a trial run, GreenPixel provides design help for
individuals and SMB and can be a great fit for professionals or larger
businesses, too. Forget about design hustle!

Easy as one-two-three. Submit a design request-collaborate-confirm & download
all files within the platform. For as many episodes as you wish.

